# Ciabatta



## lyndalou (Feb 2, 2005)

Does anyone have a recipe for this? I can't find it locally, would have to go to Tampa for it. That is 70 miles from here, and we don't get there often.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## subfuscpersona (Feb 2, 2005)

*ciabatta recipe*

I posted a link to a ciabatta recipe on p4 of thread http://www.discusscooking.com/viewtopic.php?p=92372#92372

won't you  join us there?
[/u]


----------

